# 20 weeks scan - Questions from a concerned father



## Doors27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Could someone please reassure me that the following measurements from our 20 week (+4 days) scan are ok? The sonographer was concerned about the femur length (FL) and mentioned Down's syndrome. Since then we have been worrying constantly about this. The scan was on Tuesday and the measurements are:

BPD: 47mm
HC: 171.5mm
TCD: 19.5mm
AC: 149mm
FL: 30mm
HC/AC: 1.15

The baby wasn't in a great position for the measurement to be taken so i am assuming that this could have been a factor in the small size along with inter-sonographer variation, but am worrying none the less. The baby is on the slightly small size anyway (but all measurements are still within the normal range) and his mother is also small, along with the rest of her family. Our triple blood test came back as 1:5000 chance of having Down's. We are going back for a scan in two weeks time to check his growth.

I'd be grateful to hear any views on this and if you think the measurments are abnormal. I know that every baby grows differently but just hearing the word "Down's" associated with your child has out us on edge.

Many thanks in advance
Anthony


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

there are a lot of different factors that make it difficult for me to comment. You say that the position of the baby wasn't great, so as you said, this could be a reason for a 'difficult' measuring, although I'd have thought that this would then be re-checked by a senior sonographer. I understand that leaving you for 2 wks to re-scan you gives the baby chance to grow and then be re-measured, but its an awfully long time for you to wait.

I suggest that you ring the scan department, say that you're not happy with the comments made during your scan ie. Down's syndrome, and ask for an earlier scan with a senior sonographer.

Let me know how you get on 

Take care x


----------



## Doors27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Oink,

Thank you for the response. We asked about having an earlier scan as waiting the two weeks is going to be tortuous, but they said that two weeks would give a better indication of growth. I'm actually really angry with the sonographer for even mentioning Down's given the lack of correlating evidence and based on one measurment. 

Thank you again and I will let you know how we get on.

Anthony


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I totally understand you being angry and I still think you need to do something about this sooner, rather than leaving it 2 wks.

I understand why it will show the growth, but 2 wks is too long. Phone the scan clinic and ask to speak to someone about what you were told at the time of your scan, such as the senior radiographer. They need to be able to do other scans which can be done before the 2 wks is out.

You are within your rights to do so, those words should never have been mentioned without a discussion about the findings and other options offered rather than a 2 wk wait.

Take care x


----------

